
Facebook's algorithm is blocking photos of the Yemen war - graeme
https://mobile.twitter.com/ShadyGroveO/status/1074426791736107019
======
graeme
Not sure how to title twitter threads. I tried posting the nyt article myself,
and confirmed that it couldn't post. (It was flagged as spam in my case)

I then tried the twitter thread, and it was also flagged as spam.

This is the NYT article in question:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/12/opinion/yemen-children-
fa...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/12/opinion/yemen-children-famine-
war.html)

